# What year is this Rollfast



## Shanacuda (Aug 20, 2018)

Got this little cutie yesterday. Curious about its history? Ideas?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2018)

Welcome to the Cabe. 

I'm not versed in the Rollfast brand but from a quick search I believe your bike is a 1969 or possibly a 1970 model. Pre pedal reflector era but later than 65-66. Chain guard matches the 1969 models and your chain ring matches the Skat models.


----------



## Shanacuda (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow. Such great info. Love the magazine ad! Pumped to be back on 2 wheels and a new hobbie. Thanks!


----------

